# Soap Supplies Soap - Botanical / Additive Sampler



## jennyannlowe (Mar 26, 2016)

Well I got my package of powder additives in the mail today. I'm a newbie and I know that eventually I will probably not use many of these powders, but I still want to experiment with them and get to know the different properties of the various additives that are available to use.

I wanted to sample many different herbs without spending too much money. I searched all over the web looking for the right source, and finally settled on this place called Soap Supplies Shop. 

I just now opened the box and I haven't used anything yet, but so far,  I am pleased with the size of the samples, the amounts of the powders of each kind. 

I thought the price was practical for what I was trying to achieve. I didn't want to buy a jar of each. I just wanted a small baggie of many different things.  This site was very useful. 

Just about everything in their store is $1 per ounce. I know many of the professional soap makers here have given their expert advice and said that their recipes eventually become simplified once they learned the craft well. I see the wisdom in those words. Simple recipes will ultimately be the cheaper way to make soap for a thriving business. 

One day I hope to have such a business, but at the moment I am still learning and as a newbie, I very much want to try everything before I really nail down my own personal recipes. 

So I'm pleased with the source that allowed me to get many different powders at an affordable price, without investing too much in something I may not use again.

Some of these I for the natural colorants option, some I got for the benefits for the skin, and some for label attraction. 

In this attached picture are the following powders: yogurt, coconut, sweet almond, jojoba, hibiscus, beetroot, Orange Peel, walnut shell, Yucca, peppermint, lemon peel, rose hips, aloe, Fuller's earth, rhassoul clay, Dead Sea clay, Rose clay, french green clay, comfrey, chamomile, eucalyptus, grapeseed, red clay, annatto, yarrow, green tea, alkanet,  frankincense, kelp, spearmint, neem,  hydrangea, honey, Angelica, anise,  marshmallow, chamomile buds. calendula petals, pink rose petals  and buds. Including the 1lb of citric acid and bath bomb molds, I think it was 50 plus shipping. 

This was a one time deal for me. I would recommend it to other new people who are interested in sampling botanicals in soap making. 

can't wait to play with my new toys tomorrow!
Picture


----------



## Deola (Mar 26, 2016)

Can I have a direct link please?


----------



## jennyannlowe (Mar 26, 2016)

Here is the link. I placed my order on a friday, it arrived exactly one week later. 

http://soapsuppliesshop.com/


----------



## cmzaha (Mar 26, 2016)

Keep in mind almost all the powders can be purchased at deli's and markets depending on the herb. Of course not all the milk powders, but if using in soap you can use the liquid. You can also find good prices on milk and herb powders from online bulk spice suppliers. The key is shop... 

Please keep in mind making a "cheap" bar of soap does not usually make a nice bar of soap to sell. I sell and believe me I have the clientele I have because I Do Not make cheap soap and all the same. That is a very bad mindset to get into in a highly competitive business.


----------



## jennyannlowe (Mar 26, 2016)

I know some of these items are available in stores. But to experiment with them, buying in bulk is not practical. That was the point. Buying each of these in the store would be very expensive for someone who just wants to test it out. I wasn't exactly looking for 'cheap' herbs. 

I wanted to sample a lot of items without having to buy full sized bottle of something I'm not familiar with yet. 

Once I tested some out, if I find that I am pleased with the results, then yes, the next step is to shop. First I would research the sources and reviews, what's popular, settle on a brand then look for best price.

I would not recommend this particular website in terms of quality, not yet anyway. 

However, for new people who are still learning the craft and would like to sample additives cheaply, I recommend this source.  Buying in bulk I would go elsewhere.


----------



## jennyannlowe (Mar 26, 2016)

Actually, i would be interested in finding local stores that would have these items. While I order supplies mostly online, I do keep an eye out for sales. The local grocery stores and Wal-Mart have turmeric, mustard, coconut powder, goat milk powder, chamomile tea, green tea,  salts and mint leaves. 

I live in houston. The other option is a store called Whole Foods. I went there looking for ingredients, but didn't find much more than Wal-Mart had. 

If anyone knows of stores that sell  these items, please let me know. 

 Thanks


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 26, 2016)

We have a locally-owned health food store that has bulk herbs. I like them b/c you can literally buy 1 teaspoon of something. Large selection, including things like willow bark which I haven't seen at Whole Foods.

It looks like a good sampler to me! Some of things things you'd be able to find at a health food store, but you may find yourself having to buy things in larger quantities than you want to try.

BTW, for folks looking for beeswax and carnuba wax, see if you have a wood crafting shop near you. Those are used to polish wood.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 26, 2016)

Before you spend time effort and supplies on natural colourant experiments you might like to read the following: 

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=58540

http://www.soapmakingforum.com/showthread.php?t=56821

Very few natural colourants stick in soap for longer than a month. Some also make the soap really soft even after a 6 month cure. 

There are quite a few people who don't like botanicals added to soap because some scratch and while some (that don't turn brown) look good they make a huge mess in the bathroom. [emoji21]


----------



## SuzieOz (Mar 26, 2016)

I think it's a great idea, I love the look of that sampler! I'd be so excited to receive that in the mail. I get that you want to try them out for yourself, because there's nothing like personal experience as a teacher. I haven't seen anything like this supplies shop in Australia, I'm about to have a look through the site and see where they ship to. It looks awfully exciting!!

Have fun Jenny ... I know you will ...


----------



## jennyannlowe (Mar 26, 2016)

I would love to have such a store near me! To buy a teaspoon of something. So far I've checked out whole foods and then we have vitamin shoppe...which is very expensive. I haven't yet found any others shops in my area that have caught my interest.

As far as natural colorants, I have not yet tried any of them. I would not put so much that it would leave a mess in the tub... Or at least that is my aim. For the time being, I'll color my soaps but only slightly until I am more comfortable with my recipes. 

I have been an artist years before I discovered soap making. That part of me wants to create soap that is also visually pleasing. I struggled trying to do complicated soaps. Now I have more success keeping it simple. I figured I would separate these powders into categories. Ones that add beneficial qualities for the skin, ones that are fragrant, ones that are only for colorant and then the last category.... Label appeal. This one I think will not really be clear until after I experiment. (meaning I don't think the additive made the soap better nor colored it nor made it smell good)  

I'm gonna use my silicone 6 cavity molds and make very small batches with a tried and true recipe, adding the extra ingredient. 

Shall see how it goes!

I am with you on having bits of stuff coming off in the soap! Yuck!  I dont like that. I would mix powders in with the batch that would blend in. The buds and petals I got was to experiment with making oil infusions. 

There is so much material out there on using this and using that...and while all such information is invaluable to me as a resource, there really isn't a substitution for trying it hands on. While I value all professional and experienced advice, (I would be lost without ya'll!) I am a try it myself once kind of person.  

I also work full time in a regular job, and I did very well selling my work to my coworkers. I'd put my artwork on the walls of my office (my own personal gallery ) and eventually I'd sell it. 

Now I have friends eagerly awaiting soap. I told them it would be long time before i could sell any. They don't understand the process and the complexity. I'm a perfectionist. Itd be awhile before I'm ready. But I did tell them I need testers! Free sample packs in exchange for feedback.

That reminds me.... Where can I find a professional willing to critique a dozen or so bars for me if I mailed them?

Ok wow this is too darn long. My husband is teasing me asking who am I typing the novel for. 

Well I'm off to wash my soap dishes.  my least favorite chore. At least I managed to stop using every dish I had when I soaped!

Happy easter!


----------



## paillo (Mar 26, 2016)

You can find some great ingredients to experiment with at small local ethnic grocery stores too. And the added benefit is always the fresh unfamiliar produce, the bakery items, the kids and friendly staff who are usually there and whose first language is not English. I always learn something and feel like I've made a local friend(s). 

Even though I mostly order online in bulk, I still love to browse the amazing selections of dried botanicals, exotic fruit and veggies (I love to make pureed produce soap though haven't in a while). That always requires some thorough research after I've brought my goodies home -- in terms of allergies, contra-indications, warnings, as well as good advice. Moving to Colorado soon and can't wait to research some of the edible succulents and cacti there, which just might make for some fun soaping. And a lot of research.


----------



## penelopejane (Mar 27, 2016)

Jennyanne, I wish I'd been able to buy a small sample of spiralina. I have a huge container I'll never use again! 

Good luck with your experiments. My family thought I was crazy making my concoctions and then they thought i'd completely lost the plot when I proceeded to photograph them!  We are a mad lot!


----------



## jennyannlowe (Mar 27, 2016)

I know what you mean! My husband thinks the same thing. But he lets me spend money on my hobbies cause I'll spend all day in my craft room and it lets him watch sports, which I can only take so much of.


----------

